
Twitter and VMware cut pay for remote workers - sna1l
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-11/vmware-twitter-cut-pay-for-remote-workers-fleeing-bay-area
======
matrixagent
Interesting, I've always wondered about the very different approaches of
Basecamp and GitLab when it comes to remote salaries. Basecamp pays the same,
GitLab always (as far as I know) followed the same idea as Twitter and VMware
are now doing. I think I prefer the same pay for the same work, regardless of
where you are – but as long as cost of living is so ridiculously different
that's probably not really feasible. I'd also like that to change, though.

